# Kempton Park - HELP!!!



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Please help to spread the word about the Kempton Park Reptile Expo, if you can save this banner image and then put it in your signature that would be great ;o)

Thanks.

DO not LINK to this image as it will be deleted soon ;o)


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont think it needs a great deal of help to be honest. 8000 people turned up last year, and that number will be blown out of the water this year I believe.
good idea of course, but not sure the building can take more lol.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> I dont think it needs a great deal of help to be honest. 8000 people turned up last year, and that number will be blown out of the water this year I believe.
> good idea of course, but not sure the building can take more lol.


Dont be grumpy put the pic in your sig :lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Dont be grumpy put the pic in your sig :lol2::lol2:


dont know how to lol


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> I dont think it needs a great deal of help to be honest. 8000 people turned up last year, and that number will be blown out of the water this year I believe.
> good idea of course, but not sure the building can take more lol.


:lol: I missed it last year, had to suffer a Cuban beach instead but it certainly sounded busy.

With the upstairs now opened up that should help ;o)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Scott W said:


> :lol: I missed it last year, had to suffer a Cuban beach instead but it certainly sounded busy.
> 
> With the upstairs now opened up that should help ;o)


I'd like to say i feel sorry for you, but for some reason i cant lol..
on the holiday that is.

I think this show could truely become better than hamm. It had over half the amount of people in its 1st year, so once all the mistakes have been sorted and space is increased etc, this will only get bigger and better.
hamm do not seem to sort out their issues.
I can see a hell of a lot of europeans coming over here to buy and sell at this show. I can also see it becoming more than a once a year event, which would be great.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

RS Dragons (Belgium) will be there with us this year


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Scott,

Done


----------

